# Summerslam Thread + Match Card Prediction



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I'll guess something like:

1. Roman vs. Orton
2. Cena vs. Theory
3. Rhea vs. Bianca (Title Rematch from MITB)
4. Becky vs. Asuka (Some kind of gimmick match to blow off their feud)
5. Ronda vs. Charlotte or Bayley
6. KO & Sami vs. Usos (After the Bloodline drops Sami, Kevin comes in to back him up)
7. Edge vs. AJ vs. Balor (Triple Threat since all 3 have a beef with one another)

After that throw in another match for Seth or Drew and you'll have a full card.


----------



## TheGunnShow (Apr 9, 2020)

Asuka won't be on the card.


----------



## BRITLAND (Jun 17, 2012)

*Undisputed WWE Universal Championship*
Roman Reigns(c) vs Randy Orton

*Smackdown Women's Championship*
Ronda Rousey(c) vs Bayley

*WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Gunther(c) vs John Cena

*Tag Team Match*
Edge and AJ Styles vs The Judgement Day (Balor and Priest with Rhea Ripley)

*Singles*
Brock Lesnar vs Bobby Lashley

*WWE United States Championship*
Theory(c) vs Riddle

*Undisputed WWE Tag Team Championship*
The Usos(c) vs Kevin Owens and Sami Zayn

*Singles*
Drew McIntyre vs Seth Rollins

*RAW Women's Championship*
Bianca Belair(c) vs Becky Lynch


----------



## leobeast (Apr 2, 2012)

These are what I can definitely see happening:

Undisputed Title - Reigns vs. Orton
United States Title - Austin Theory vs. John Cena
Tag Team Titles - Usos vs. Owens & Zayn
Intercontinental Title - Gunther vs. Drew McIntyre
Raw Women's Title - Belair vs. Lynch


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

*Undisputed WWE Universal Championship*
Roman Reigns (c) vs Brock Lesnar

*Smackdown Women's Championship*
Ronda Rousey (c) vs Charlotte

*Six Person Tag Team Match*
Bianca Belair and Street Profits w/Edge vs The Judgement Day (Balor, Priest, and Rhea Ripley)

*WWE United States Championship*
Theory (c) vs John Cena

*Tag Team Match:*
The Miz and Ciampa vs Riddle and Logan Paul

*Undisputed WWE Tag Team Championship*
The Usos (c) vs Kevin Owens and Sami Zayn

Drew McIntyre vs Gunther

Becky Lynch vs Asuka

Happy Corbin vs Pat McAfee

*Womens Tag Team Tournament Finals:*
Bliss and Liv Morgan vs Baszler and Natalya

Veer vs Ezekiel


----------



## BRITLAND (Jun 17, 2012)

Updated my card slightly:

*Last Man Standing for the Undisputed WWE Universal Championship*
Roman Reigns(c) vs Brock Lesnar

*Smackdown Women's Championship*
Ronda Rousey(c) vs Shayna Baszler with Natalya

*WWE United States Championship*
Theory(c) vs John Cena

*Tag Team Match*
Edge and AJ Styles vs The Judgement Day (Balor and Priest with Rhea Ripley)

*WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Gunther(c) with Kaiser vs Kofi Kingston with Xavier Woods

*Singles*
Seth Rollins vs Bobby Lashley

*Undisputed WWE Tag Team Championship*
The Usos(c) vs Kevin Owens and Sami Zayn

*Singles*
Drew McIntyre vs Sheamus with Holland and Butch

*RAW Women's Championship*
Bianca Belair(c) vs Becky Lynch


----------



## leobeast (Apr 2, 2012)

*WWE Undisputed Universal Championship Last Man Standing Match:* 
Roman Reigns (c) vs. Brock Lesnar

Seth Rollins vs. AJ Styles

Edge vs. Finn Balor

*WWE United States Championship Match:* 
Theory (c) vs. John Cena

*WWE Intercontinental Championship Triple Threat Match:* 
Gunther (c) vs. Drew McIntyre vs. Sheamus

*WWE Undisputed Tag Team Championship Match:* 
The Usos (c) vs. Kevin Owens & Sami Zayn

*WWE Raw Women's Championship Match:* 
Bianca Belair (c) vs. Becky Lynch

*WWE Smackdown Women's Championship Match:* 
Ronda Rousey (c) vs. Raquel Rodriguez

*Mixed Tag Team Match:* 
Riddle & Asuka vs. Judgment Day (Damian Priest & Rhea Ripley)

*WWE Women's Tag Team Championship Tournament Final Match:* 
Alexa Bliss & Liv Morgan vs. Shayna Baszler & Natalya

Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Happy Corbin

*Kickoff Match:* 
The Dirty Dawgs vs. MVP & Omos


----------



## baddass 6969 (Oct 16, 2003)

Well now that the main event has been booked I'll update this card and my predictions on the other matches as more are confirmed.Well in lieu of certain circumstances, I think more matches can be rumored for this card. 

U.S. Title 
Therory vs John Cena 

Miz vs Logan Paul

Universal Title
Last Man Standing
Brock Lesnar vs Roman Reigns


----------



## AJstylesLad (6 mo ago)

Rousey vs Bianca would be great


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

*World Title*
Roman Reigns vs Brock Lesnar

*Raw Womens Title*
Bianca Belair vs Rhea Ripley

*SD Womens Title*
Liv Morgan vs Ronda Rousey vs Charlotte Flair

*Tag Titles*
The Usos vs Drew McIntyre & Sheamus

John Cena vs Austin Theory

Edge vs Finn Balor

Seth Rollins vs Matt Riddle

Becky Lynch vs Asuka

The Miz vs Logan Paul

Pat McAfee vs Baron Corbin


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

AkiraHokuto said:


> Asuka probably won’t even have a match at SS.


Becky’s not getting left off the show & Asuka is her most obvious opponent.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

AkiraHokuto said:


> They rarely do non-title woman’s PPV matches and they don’t care about Asuka enough to give her one


I’m not saying the care about Asuka, but they care about Becky, and they are not leaving her off summerslam. In my opinion Asuka is her most likely opponent.


----------



## baddass 6969 (Oct 16, 2003)

*Kickoff*​_I.C. Title _
Gunther vs Shinsuke Nakamaura 

*Womens Tag Title *
_Tournament Finals _
The A's'( Alexa Bliss/Asuka vs Doudrop/Nikki Cross( no more A.S.H.)


Main Show ​
U.S. Title 
Therory vs Lashley 

New Day vs Viking Raiders 

Smackdown Womens Title 
Ronda Rousey vs Liv Morgan 

A.J. Styles/Logan Paul vs Miz/Champa 

*no .1. Contender 
Fatal Four Way Elimination *
*Riddle vs Seth Rollins vs Sheamus vs Drew McIntyre 

Tag Titles 
Special Ref- Mick Foley*
_Usos vs Street Profits_

Happy Corbin vs Pat Mcafee

*Raw Womens Title *
Biancia Belair vs Becky Lynch

Edge/Fiend vs Finn Balor/Priest

*W.W.E. Universal Title 
Last Man Standing 
Brock Lesnar vs Roman Reigns *

​


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

baddass 6969 said:


> ​The A's'( Alexa Bliss/Asuka)
> ​


The A Women lol


----------

